# Night Vision Scopes



## barneyrb (Jan 16, 2012)

We have developed a serious hog problem around these parts and the game and fish have enacted a night permit for hog hunting and I'm looking at nv scopes. I have searched reviews and this is one I am considering.

ATN Aries MK 390 NVWSM35010 - Night Vision Riflescope - ATN Night Vision Equipment


Does anyone here have any experience with these or can offer and advice on maybe another model? I will be mounting it on a .270 I have or if I were to purchase another gun it would be a handi-rifle in .308.

Thanks for the input.....


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 19, 2012)

A 1st gen is very limited unless you are using a large illuminator. I'd go with a 2nd gen if you can.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 19, 2012)

Barney,

It's a 1st Gen with the old image intensifiers, and no bright light cut off. 

They aren't bad when brand new, but start to degrade immediately with use.
One "Oops" with a flashlight or accidentally powering it up in daylight, forgetting it's on and walking into a brightly lit room...and it can easily be fried.

Going with the more advanced 2nd Gen, with auto bright light cut off, and smarter processor, as it will pay off in the long run.
Depth of field on the 1st gen scopes is also an issue that can drive you nuts. 

While you are looking, take a gander at the thermal options, as they are much more effective at discriminating against any sort of background and are even usefull in daylight. Elcan is outstanding for image regeneration rate, if you can swing the $$$.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 19, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Barney,
> 
> It's a 1st Gen with the old image intensifiers, and no bright light cut off.
> 
> ...




Thanks dinger great advice I to have been pondering an _affordable_ nite scope for awhile but unsure of all the options gizmos and best value.


----------

